# how to handle unruliness with other puppies



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I just returned from the dog park (sigh). My puppy is nearly 6 mos old and he does so well with adult dogs, but with puppies his age or younger, especially those smaller than him, he is unruly. He usually starts out ok with some polite sniffing, but then he immediately tries to play, not caring whether the feeling is mutual. Many times with smaller puppies it's not mutual and I'm just trying to get my dog to stop. I've tried using the command "enough" by having him play with a stuffed animal at home and I treat him when he stops and sits after "enough," but real life is of course much different. I've thought of using pet corrector (can of compressed air) to get him to stop, but I'm hesitant. Any thoughts on this? It would be better than trying to pull my pup away, especially because when I do, he usually has an ear, some fur, or a limb in his mouth. If I should use pet corrector, do I spray it and then tell him the behavior I want or spray him & reprimand with a "no" or "uh uh?"

Many thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't think you need any special tools. Keep up the corrections and seperate him from his playmate when it gets rougher than you or the other owner like. 
It took Mischa a long time to learn how to introduce herself, and play with other dogs. She use to jump every dog she met, paws flying all over the place... 

Eventually they learn to pick up on certain energies and get better at picking who to rough-house with. 
She rarely even looks over at small dogs now, but still gets herself in trouble every now and then with an old one.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Good luck. : These dogs all do that. I keep Copper on a very thight leash or e-collar. It's the only way I know. It really isn't good to let him play hard with another dog if the other dog or owner isn't open to it.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

This is the way that they play. They play very hard. If you should get the chance too watch two V's playing, it's pretty rough. They're merciless.
My personal belief is that a lot of what some folks might interpret as "domonace behavior" is really an instinctive behavior in a Vizsla. They are "honing the skill set" required to hunt.
All of the "moves" I've observed in mine playing throughout the years, are the same moves they exhibit when running game to ground, or handling cripples.
Keep him away from the little dogs, as much as you can, or restrain him. Let him play with dogs big enough to knock him on his can if necessary. Be ready though, in a few more months the bigger dogs may not be able to handle him either.
He will eventually grow out of this behavior. To be honest though, don't expect it for awhile.

Restraining your dog, or inhibiting him from playing, isn't that bad of a thing. He's got to learn eventually.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great advice above. I will be keeping it in mind, since I am not sure if Savannah's good behavior is going to stick of if she just hasn't gotten into this particular phase yet. 

At the moment, Savannah has two standard poodles who she rough-houses with. Their play sessions are not for the faint-of-heart to watch. Paws, teeth, dogs flying everywhere! They don't draw blood and they don't hurt each other. They even seem to call 'time-out' when one of them needs a breather. She doesn't play this way with any other dogs - big or little. The game seems to be reserved only for these two buddies.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

A bit more insight via an example. Copper has a buddy Spinger Spanial. They have been buds for almost a year. Copper is about 14 months old now. When they see each other it's like a steel cage match! They bite, ram, hump, run, wrestle and slam into everything in sight! These two have gone 5 hours with just a few minutes rest here and there. It is constant! : They have drawn blood, come out of a rumble limping, growling and all.  One specific observation - the tails are almost always wagging. ;D


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you all so much! This makes me feel so much better. I kept feeling like such an inept owner, who despite constant training, hasn't taught her dog any manners. 

I just remembered one more question-- Around most adults, Miles (nearly 6 month old male) is very respectful (thanks to being pinned by a vizsla adult), but he seems to know when he's around a very sedate adult who won't do anything to him and in that case he barks, jumps on them, bites the dog's ears, anything to get some attention to play. As I implied, they tend to be dogs who just won't react, so they do nothing to reprimand him. Should I let him learn from being ignored, or should I step in at this point?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

and see, it starts at a young age.

I took this video last weekend at a field test....little buggers ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgTLSVdH0hQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

That video is so adorable!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Funny vid. Crazy Kian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d63q6cTSryo&feature=related


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

laurita said:


> Thank you all so much! This makes me feel so much better. I kept feeling like such an inept owner, who despite constant training, hasn't taught her dog any manners.
> 
> I just remembered one more question-- Around most adults, Miles (nearly 6 month old male) is very respectful (thanks to being pinned by a vizsla adult), but he seems to know when he's around a very sedate adult who won't do anything to him and in that case he barks, jumps on them, bites the dog's ears, anything to get some attention to play. As I implied, they tend to be dogs who just won't react, so they do nothing to reprimand him. Should I let him learn from being ignored, or should I step in at this point?


I would step in and stop him, unless the other dogs owner was good with it. Even then, I'd only let it go so far.


----------

